# DiKaRiNe_Fr / KaRiNe_Fr's 10K



## Punky Zoé

_Un dernier p'tit coup de collier et elle y est !_
_Pourtant, la coquineuh nous a fait mariner..._
_Dix mil pensées, dix mil et quelques posts , dix mil traits,_
_L'humour, la pertinence, et la finesse mêlés !_ 

_Encore-euh ! Enjoy!_

    ​


----------



## swift

Oh non, encore elle ! 


 Dix mille messages, c'est prestigieux.


Je ne fréquente plus vraiment les forums anglo-français (ou franco-anglais ?) mais j'aime beaucoup lire tes posts pleins d'humour, et j'apprécie surtout tout ce qu'ils nous apportent. Il faut dire que tu rends encore plus intéressantes les discussions auxquelles tu participes.


Un grand bravo pour toi, Karine. Ánimo para los siguientes 10K.


----------



## Nanon

_*K*omme on a ouvert un qu'on gratte
*A* notre Karine adorée
*R*espirons... car vous m'épatâtes
*I*l faut bien vous féliciter
*- N*onobstant quelques rimes plates -
*E*t de ce pas vous bisetter_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci les filles... et le gars ! pour ces gentils petits mots doux et recherchés ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Vanda

Karininha, parabéns! Keep on the good work! And learn Portuguese. 

beijinhos,


----------



## swift

Vanda said:


> And learn Portuguese.



But if you do, and if you start posting in the Portuguese forums, you should know this: Vanda ne te lâchera plus !


----------



## doinel

Karine c'est le KoHiNoor du forum. Avec 10 Karats au Kube.
ThanKKKKKKs.
10 K bisettes


----------



## la grive solitaire

*
Félicitations KaRiNe* *et merci dix mille fois! *​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

À Vandinha (j'ai bon ?  J'apprends, hein... ), à doinel la bijoutière et à la grive patriote qui lui a acheté un solitaire  : bisettes. 

José, j'ai bien noté ta mise en garde !


----------



## Topsie

*CONGRATULATIONS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! ..... ten thousand times*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bisettes à toi aussi rainbow Topsie ! 
(en espérant t'en claquer une pour de vrai très bientôt )


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!


----------



## itka

Et moi qui venais de lui envoyer un mp pour la féliciter de ses 9999 posts ! La voilà à 10 000 ... On n'en finit plus de la congratuler ! 
Re-bizettes, Karinou !


----------



## totor

*ah, ma chère karine, dix mille bisettes pour toi!!!*​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Itka, tu sais que j'aime bien qu'on me gratte. (*) 
Merci Kelly la tornade et Totor le bisouteur ! 
Attention Totor, faut songer à arrêter le botox, t'as des lèvres énoooormes ! 

 (*) comme les chats, sous le menton ou entre les deux oreilles !


----------



## totor

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Attention Totor, faut songer à arrêter le botox, t'as des lèvres énoooormes !



mais c'est pour mieux te donner des bisous, karine !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de vous faire partager un (mini-)florilège des meilleures interventions de KaRiNe_


KaRiNe_Fr said:


>





KaRiNe_Fr said:


>


_Et aussi... _


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec PZ.
> M'enfin ?!


----------



## Nanon

C'est ça, dis tout de suite qu'elle fait gonfler les stats !
Tu vas voir, toi, quand tu seras au 10K club...  (dans le plus pur style karinien à l'encre sympathique...)


----------



## doinel

Je suis entièrement  d'accord avec PZ, totor, itka, Kelly B, Topsie, la grive et le solitaire, swift, Vanda et Nanon... et j'aurais aimé trouver d'autres perlettes.
On a adopté une Karin'ette


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nanon said:


> C'est ça, dis tout de suite qu'elle fait gonfler les stats !


Meuh non ! je parlais qualité pas quantité !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> Meuh non ! je parlais qualité pas quantité !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Karine!!! 
Tu nous manques dans le CTP!! Quand tu auras _plussoyé_ tous les posts de PZ, tu pourras revenir nous donner des phrases d'exemple pleines d'humour!!!  Comment va Kipik au fait?


----------



## swift

Plussoyé !!


----------



## Missrapunzel

swift said:


> Plussoyé !!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Missrapunzel said:


> Bravo Karine!!!
> Tu nous manques dans le CTP!! Quand tu auras _plussoyé_ tous les posts de PZ, tu pourras revenir nous donner des phrases d'exemple pleines d'humour!!!  Comment va Kipik au fait?



D)


----------



## doinel

Entre l'ouverture de cette congrats page et ce jour, Karine a déjà posté plus de 300 réponses et à combien de PM a-t-elle répondu, va savoir. Mais vous voulez l'achever cette petite? 
Brava Karine.
Mike va devoir la salarier à force.


----------



## Missrapunzel

doinel said:


> Mike va devoir la salarier à force.


Héhé. Je n'irais peut-être pas jusque là quand même.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Missrapunzel said:


> Héhé. Je n'irais peut-être pas jusque là quand même.


Moi non plus !  (et lui non plus !  )


----------



## GamblingCamel

congratulations KARINE 
I just visited your flickr page, it seems that your eyes are being drawn to the heavens (at 10,000 posts, you must feel like one of the gods on mt. olympus!)
the sept 22nd shot indicates that you've even been space traveling to the moon 

a couple days back I celebrated my 3 year WR anniversary, yet I have only 753 posts  

have a wonderful autumn in the south of france !!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci GamblingCamel ! Ça fait un moment qu'on ne se croise plus... Faut dire que je ne vais pas vraiment dans le forum chinois non plus !  Et pour le nombre de posts, tu sais déjà mon opinion... 
(par contre je n'ai pas tout compris concernant le 22/09... )


----------



## Hakro

Dix mille félicitacions, ma chère KaRiNe,
à toi je dois mon avatar,
et je garde dans mon coeur cette peinture marine* 
bien que je sois un pochard.

*http://artpad.art.com/gallery/?j7rmkl1h7h6c


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Hakro !  Ça m'a fait plaisir de revoir mon dessin oublié...
Mais avec pochard, tu y vas un peu fort...
Tu sais bien que pour moi t'es plutôt une star ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oh mon dieu ! pourquoi personne ne m'a prévenu !? je vous boude  excusez-moi, je suis arrivé ici très en retard  
Bon, pas grave, on peut toujours essayer 

Je félicite à chère madame Karine ses 10000 (+ 707) messages et je lui remercie beaucoup pour ses réponses à mes questions.

Comme toujours, les roses d'Iman attendent ses amies...

Cordialement
Iman


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci cher monsieur Iman. Des roses d'Ispahan, je suppose ?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Merci cher monsieur Iman. Des roses d'Ispahan, je suppose ?



Des roses d'Ispahan ?  hmm... elles sont très belles, oui, mais ce sont celles de téhéran 

Bonne soirée


----------

